# Berkley Jerk Shad



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Has anyone used these.

If so how have you fished them.

With a jighead and fish it on or near the bottom?
Put a hook in it and let is sink on its own and work at a suspended depth?

I have been getting into fishing more plastic in the past few years and thought I would like to give these a try.

Any advice would be great.
Thanks


----------

